# Is my chihuahua fat or just poorly bred?



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

My long haired chihuahua weighs 13 pounds. I know this is not standard, but i am wondering if anyone else has a large chihuahua and how I can tell whether he is overweight. Trying to figure out how to post a pic here...


----------



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

Imgur


----------



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

I am sorry. I cannot figure out how to attach a pic. I think I finally got it! See below!


----------



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I had a Min Pin that was 17 pounds and not overweight. Min Pins should weigh in at no more than about 12 pounds. She was also a puppy mill dog who had litters herself. Point is, that yes, she was obviously not bred well. A reputable breeder would never have bred a dog that big. 

LOTS of people sell poorly bred dogs and try to pass them off as purebred without papers. 

But love her anyway......she's cute!


----------



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

i love him like he is my son! I was just curious because I was reading another message board where people were saying that big chihuahuas are poorly bred and have a lot of health issues.

I got him from someone who purchased him and needed to give him up. He has papers, but i had no intention of showing him or anything like that. Other people with chihuahuas always ask me what kind of dog he is!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

In general, I've found that people just aren't familiar with long hair chihuahuas. I have 3 longcoats and I get questions regarding what breed they are all the time. They range in size from 3.6 lbs, to 4.6 lbs and just over 7 lbs. Your baby is adorable and does look to be purebred to me.
Without you knowing the history/bloodlines of your chi or without ever having met the parents it's hard to pin point whether he is 100% pure or not. But I think he is. We have many members on here with larger chi's. Often times it is the larger ones who live longer than the tinier ones.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> In general, I've found that people just aren't familiar with long hair chihuahuas. I have 3 longcoats and I get questions regarding what breed they are all the time. They range in size from 3.6 lbs, to 4.6 lbs and just over 7 lbs. Your baby is adorable and does look to be purebred to me.
> Without you knowing the history/bloodlines of your chi or without ever having met the parents it's hard to pin point whether he is 100% pure or not. But I think he is. We have many members on here with larger chi's.



Often times it is the larger chi's who live longer than the tinier ones.

Here are my girls 😊
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-8951-42AB-8D65-39AF6232C20F_zpsbb8nmtdk.jpg


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

alib said:


> Other people with chihuahuas always ask me what kind of dog he is!


I totally understand. People always used to ask me what sort of dog my Min Pin was (and she DID look purebred other than her size) and then when I told them they would say, "that's a big Min Pin!"

Still....I think your little Chi is cute as a button!


----------



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

Your girls are adorable chiluv04!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

alib said:


> Your girls are adorable chiluv04!



Thanks so much. I love those girls to pieces. Your baby is so beautiful too. Looks like he's a playful little guy with that sick in between his paws lol🐶😍😆


----------



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

I like your dog's ears!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

alib said:


> I like your dog's ears!



Which dog lol?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Many poorly bred dogs end up being bigger than standard. He does look purebred, though.


Douglas is a purebred chi (I have never seen any papers but he was a pound puppy) with a million health problems. He was probably once someone's prized little red puppy they bought on a whim, all huge ears and eyes and a button nose. Until he grew up. They beat him and starved him and abandoned him. He has seizures, he has allergies, he has patella luxation and tracheal collapse. And I love him. But his being purebred means nothing in terms of his health, and it means little for size too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Many poorly bred dogs end up being bigger than standard. He does look purebred, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Douglas is soooo lucky to have found a great home with you. This baby went through a lot in his past. But I know he has come a long way with you, and will continue to thrive. 

How's he liking his green bb? I love love love it in him. I hope he's having lots of fun strutting his stuff this spring in his new bb. Have you decided on a clothing item for him yet? Wooflink just released a cute tee and it says"Hype" on back, that would be so cute on Douglas😍


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> Douglas is a purebred chi (I have never seen any papers but he was a pound puppy) with a million health problems. He was probably once someone's prized little red puppy they bought on a whim, all huge ears and eyes and a button nose. Until he grew up. They beat him and starved him and abandoned him. He has seizures, he has allergies, he has patella luxation and tracheal collapse. And I love him.


That is so sad. It's heartbreaking to read that he was treated so cruelly. Poor little Douglas.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I couldn't imagine treating such a tiny, amazing animal with such cruelty. He went through a lot in his first couple of years. He's a good dog. He is fearful of strangers and bites but he loves me and people in his "circle", and he's a total ham when he trusts someone. He's so loving to me and so gentle and sweet. I can't believe someone could do that to him.

He LOVES that BB and so do I. It's been awesome!! He seems very comfortable in it. It's holding up great to the near constant use too, which is good.

I hear people say sometimes, "well, it's purebred!" like that means something. But many dogs are purebred, that does not mean they are healthy, and people also say "well he's purebred but doesn't have any papers" and that just makes me wonder why the heck not. I know he's purebred, but I wish more than anything he was healthy, and I wish I could track down where he came from and give them a piece of my mind for selling him to someone like that.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> In general, I've found that people just aren't familiar with long hair chihuahuas. I have 3 longcoats and I get questions regarding what breed they are all the time. They range in size from 3.6 lbs, to 4.6 lbs and just over 7 lbs. Your baby is adorable and does look to be purebred to me.
> Without you knowing the history/bloodlines of your chi or without ever having met the parents it's hard to pin point whether he is 100% pure or not. But I think he is. We have many members on here with larger chi's. Often times it is the larger ones who live longer than the tinier ones.


Same thing with my long coat, Beverly. People ask what breed she is, and many guess pomeranian. 

Your guy is beautiful. I love Chihuahuas of all shapes and sizes!


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

He's very cute! 
I'm very new to dogs, there's this picture that I bookmarked about how to tell if your dog is too thin/fat. 
http://2t4y703efn992y2nurahx0pb.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/BodyConditioning_Chart.png


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I know nothing about whether one is poorly bred or not, but your fella is handsome.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you want to know if he is fat or not it has nothing to do with his weight. He should have a waist when viewed from the side and above and you should be able to feel his ribs without applying too much pressure.
Chis come in all shapes and sizes, just on this forum we have tiny two pounders right up to 14lbs, all purebred, all healthy weights, all totally different.


----------

